# ? about lens: Vivitar 28-210 1:3.5-5.6



## jess28 (Jul 30, 2009)

I ran across an inexpensive lens on Craigslist and after Googling I can't come up with much information about it.

It is a Vivitar 28-210 1:3.5-5.6 AF.  Can anyone tell me anything about this and what would be a fair price on it?


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 30, 2009)

Vivitar is a brand name.  They make no lenses.  It's probably a Cosina 28-210 with Vivitar name on it. Also sold under the Phoenix name same specs.  List price is about $130 retail.  So, its a very inexpensive lens.


----------



## jess28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Ben!  They are asking $100 for it.  I've been trying to find another fairly cheap lens for walk around use.  Off to Google again.  Thanks!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 30, 2009)

jess28 said:


> Thanks Ben! They are asking $100 for it. I've been trying to find another fairly cheap lens for walk around use. Off to Google again. Thanks!


 
Also I can only find manual focus lenses in this range for a search.

Since you have a D40 need to be careful that you get a lens with a motor in it, unless your willing to manual focus.

Since you already have a 28-300 your not going to find a much better lens for cheap even used.  Might want to look into picking up a 50mm f/1.8G.  About $140 new and its a nice fast lens.


----------



## jess28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, I only found manual focus when searchiing just now.  The guy swears it says AF on the lens, but then again, it is Craigslist so there's really no telling.  I really appreciate your help, I was getting nowhere on my own.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 30, 2009)

It could be an AF but it would most likely be a D type if it is a Nikon AF compatable lens.  It just probably not sold any more so hard to find.   And with the D40 it would not be AF.


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 30, 2009)

Ya, the d40/x/60/5000/3000 need AF-S or I (sigma calls it HSM, don't know what tamaron calls it) to auto focus. AF is a lens that will auto focus on a body with a motor, such as a D90/300/3/700


----------



## jess28 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!  

I'm going to pass on it and look into the 50mm.  I had a "nifty fifty" for my Canon and really liked it.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 30, 2009)

jess28 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm going to pass on it and look into the 50mm. I had a "nifty fifty" for my Canon and really liked it.


 
Doh, thought the 50mm f/1.8 was a G type.  It's an AF-D.  Which means no AF on your D40.

The 35mm f/1.8 is a G type.  That would be near 50mm coverage.  About $200 new.


----------

